# After the storm roll call....



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Everybody post up here to let everyone know how you are doing and how everything is in your part of town.

We are ok here in Ncaogdoches, having to report this from my office here at SFA. I still have no power at my place and trees are down everywhere all over town. I checked in with my parents in New Caney and they said things dont look good but there house is ok and dad is about to crank the generator and get things goin.

Many of you know me but many of you dont but I am sure I have probably raced with you a time or two. Hope everybody is staying safe there in the Houston area.

If for some reason you are not able to watch the news but are able to get on the internet, I was sent this link and you are able to watch all four Houston news stations at once. http://www.maroonspoon.com/wx/ike.html

Lloyd McMillan


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Checkin In - Retransmit!*

Well, we survived the storm up in Cypress. Lost power and some trees, but nothing on our house or on our property. Reporting in from my parents place in Brenham where they have power.

Hope everyone is OK and made it through the storm OK.

Be safe, even though the storm has passed.

PD2


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

All good here Lloyd.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

My casa is still without power (day 4) but I came into work. Hot coffee!

We racing this weekend?????


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

we're here........only thing we don't have is phone, internet, & cable......so we feel very fortunate.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

YES, I have internet again. No power. Been sleepin at work the last 4 days. The way its lookin I prolly wont have power for at least 3 or 4 more days. Are we racing this weekend.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

fishermanX said:


> YES, I have internet again. No power. Been sleepin at work the last 4 days. The way its lookin I prolly wont have power for at least 3 or 4 more days. Are we racing this weekend.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=179837


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Me and Mike F. are fixin to break out the micro-t's on his sweet little backyard track. I aint gotta wait on harc to get my fix.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Talked to CJTAMU yesterday - they are all good. No house, property or vehicle damage to speak of and of course, still without power. Although he was saying that power is all on around him, including the school across from his house. So it should not be too long before he is back on. Said he is going to work today and might be on to post up.

Any one heard from Biffster or Trey?

Nik and his family are good - heard from him and they have a few trees down, roof damage and some siding issues, but nothing too bad. Still no power where he is.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm here. No phone ot internet at home though.


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

I'm here. No damage to my house. My family is in good health. No power, and no water. I am online because I am at work at Hobby Airport. Lots of downed, broken, and leaning power polls. Thank God for the great weather we are having after the storm.


ToolMan


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Power is coming back up in Mont Belvieu


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Saturday morning around 2am we lost power/water. Thankfully Sunday afternoon we had running water again! We finally had the power turned back on Tuesday Night around 7:30pm. Most of the NW side of Houston has power, but it is still real spotty. All I know is 4 Days with out power Sucks!!!!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I still have no power or water. Still driving over a power line from a snapped pole to get out of my subdivision. Most of Livingston got power today but hopefully I'll only be without power for a few more days. We got hit pretty hard, but thankfully I haven't seen too much serious damage. There's a few buildings that got the roof blown off and some tin storage buildings that got torn up pretty good but that's about it. 

Lloyd, you know what the wind speed was on the lake?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I'm here. No phone ot internet at home though.


There you are! Glad to see you are OK bro! Any damage to you or property?

PD2


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

KevinLRC said:


> Lloyd, you know what the wind speed was on the lake?


No I don't, but i am sure by the end of the day I can find out.

Also Kevin a fraternity brother and I are taking my parents some supplies on Friday (Gas and Ice), is there anything you need?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> There you are! Glad to see you are OK bro! Any damage to you or property?
> 
> PD2


Not really bro. Lost some shingles and siding and still dont have a phone or internet. This is a good time to be a "Renter"! lol


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

KevinLRC said:


> Lloyd, you know what the wind speed was on the lake?


Kevin from what I can find out the highest sustained winds were 117 mph and the highest gusts were clocked at 135 mph. I am going to do a little more calling around and see if those are accurate.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> Kevin from what I can find out the highest sustained winds were 117 mph and the highest gusts were clocked at 135 mph. I am going to do a little more calling around and see if those are accurate.


Thats probably pretty accurate Lloyd. I had about 125 mph winds on Houstons west side and I was thinking yall were getting something simular due to the slapping of the dirty side. Most of my wind came from the west so I think I was seeing what had allready passed north of me.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

I figured they were accurate because I was pretty sure they would be around the Hurricane Rita level. Hurricane Rita packed winds of around 117 mph at the dam.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Gary, you got power yet?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> Gary, you got power yet?


Oh yea. Had it since Sunday about noon. You need a place to crash?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

What up kids? Glad to see everbody that's checked in is OK so far. Still no power at my place, they're saying "Next Monday", I'll hold my breath. It's like camping only with hot showers, LOL. Bunch of wind damage in S'Land, three foot diameter trees snapped in 1/2, fences blown away, some roofs missing. We were luck and escaped all that. Office opened back up today, I'll be out in a bit (I think) doing some emergency response stuff but I at least have the 'Net and AC here, ha ha ha.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Still no power for the Guff residence (day 6), they are saying sometime after Monday. Yay!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm good biff, thanx.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, we didn't sustain any major damage here. We lost a couple of shingles and some siding but thats about it. We just got power last night, but my neighbors had a generator so we were running our firdge off of it. They were running a lot of stuff off of it. I even was able to play video games! Glad to hear everyones OK, hopefully the rest of you will get power soon.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

We are all OK here, just got power last night. NO damage except for the fence is down.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Finally got the internet back. Thought I was gonna die! LOL


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks Lloyd, I don't need anything. I can get gas now and my fridge is hooked up to the generator so I don't need ice. Things are pretty much back to normal in town so I can get pretty much anything I need. Thanks for the info on the wind speed, I'm right by the dam so I at least know how strong it was here.

We were actually about to move into a house in Splendora that we were in the process of closing on this past weekend. Anybody know what the power situation is like there?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

KevinLRC said:


> Thanks Lloyd, I don't need anything. I can get gas now and my fridge is hooked up to the generator so I don't need ice. Things are pretty much back to normal in town so I can get pretty much anything I need. Thanks for the info on the wind speed, I'm right by the dam so I at least know how strong it was here.
> 
> We were actually about to move into a house in Splendora that we were in the process of closing on this past weekend. Anybody know what the power situation is like there?


I have family in Porter Kev and they were told they would get power Oct 5th. I wouldnt count on that though. Entergy doesnt have the manpower that Centerpoint has.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

*San Leon*

We are well, however I don't think we will be living in our home again....everything destroyed inside, and the house appears to have sustained major structural damage....insurance hasn't been out yet though.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

We are all good here in Porter, TX, a couple trees were topped in my back yard and fell between my encloosed trailer and a storage shed I had just finished.
Went out yesterday and found a badd arse 7500watt generator and hooked it up around 6pm or so.....at 11:30 pm, my lights came on....darned the luck....but at least i had an excuse to buy a generator....Glad to hear everyone is doing good....


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

still here in Liberty


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

We made it through ok up here in Montgomery. The power just came on tonight at about 5. Luckily our sub-division has a generator hooked up to the community well, so we had water the whole time, but cold showers suck! A huge oak limb fell on the ground next to the house, but rebounded and punched a hole through the kitchen wall. The damage wasn't too bad, and the siding actually didn't break, it just bent so we were able to wrangle it back in place. Luckily it hit right between the cabinets and the window, so a little insulation and sheet-rock should take care of it. A huge oak came down at just the right angle to land on top of both of my RX7's that were parked about 20 feet away from each other. A big oak that stood right next to my bedroom came down, luckily it fell away from the house. If it had fell the exact opposite way, I would not be around to tell you about it, so things could be worse! I slept through the whole thing lol....


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Kevin, when I drove through Splendora today everything seemed to have no power. The only place that looked to have power was the gas station on the left as you are driving south on 59 and it looked like generator power. 

Gary, some parts of Porter have electricity already. I do not know how they are fairing in many of the neighborhoods though.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Got internet back on Wed and Power back Thur night here in Missouri City. Lots of tree damage and no damage to the house or vehicles. Had generator the entire time. Boy are the neighbors my friends now!!!! LOL Been cutting trees for days. Hopefully we will finish today. My heart goes out to those of you still without power. I may need more Crown Royal for the next one. 4 bottles bearly made it. LOL


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

LDL , Capt. Matt, up here in Spring, running on gen-power , tree's down everwhere. Everone ok though !


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Were ok here in west houston. Since power came on Tuesday my home has been the Family & Friends that don't have Powerplace to go. Don't mind at all because if the shoe was on the other foot I know where I can go with open arms awaiting. Roof damage to the shingles. Told the adjuster not to hurry. Get the ones on his list that have worse damage then us first. 
Work place, well that's for another thread. 

Hope all is well.

DD


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ok here in this part of seabrook...no damage...or flooding thank goodness...been one week without power and it may be another week before we get it because of the extensive damage here. I am so tired of hearing generators...I have my modem adn computer plugged into the generator so I can get online and get some news besides the radio...I sure miss my TV and my bed...we are sleeping in a travel trailer in my driveway..it is cool at night but nothing beats your own bed....I am so close yet so far away.....Good luck to all hang in there we can get through this.....


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Lloyd, we went by there today to inspect the place before we signed a piece of paper saying it was good. The power still wasn't on but there were a bunch of guys working on it out there so it shouldn't be too long before it's back. We actually made out good because there was a tree in the backyard that I was going to cut down that was already blown over and we noticed the back door didn't have a weather strip and some leaves had blown into the living room through the little gap at the bottom of the door. It's a new house so I think we've pretty much got everything covered now. We'll get the rest of the tree cut and taken away and the weather strip put on before we sign any papers. Hopefully we can move this coming weekend.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm back! We have power!!!!! 


Oh glorious day!


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm chillin in River Oaks. I suspect my place in Galveston is flooded (live on trout in fish village area). Still no power but found a place with wi-fi.


----------

